# Corvette Museum Sinkhole Collapse



## Retired & Loving It! (Jun 3, 2022)

This was so interesting to see


----------



## GAlady (Jun 3, 2022)

Retired & Loving It! said:


> This was so interesting to see


Where is that located?


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 3, 2022)

Bowling Green, KY


----------



## oldman (Jun 3, 2022)

I have pictures of the sinkholes and the cars that were pulled. I went to the museum just a few months after this happened. I changed software for filing my pictures, so now I have to sort through each album to find them. I will keep looking.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Jun 3, 2022)

GAlady said:


> Where is that located?


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Jun 3, 2022)

Bowling Green Kentucky


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jun 3, 2022)

Fortunately no Fords were lost.


----------



## Blessed (Jun 3, 2022)

Google Merlin corvette, this is or was owned by my boss and was at the museum once for months. He uses it in parades and fund raisers.


----------



## Retired & Loving It! (Jun 3, 2022)

Blessed said:


> Google Merlin corvette, this is or was owned by my boss and was at the museum once for months. He uses it in parades and fund raisers.


How cool!


----------



## Been There (Jun 4, 2022)

Yes, I have been there and saw Roy Orbison’s Corvette that his wife donated to the museum. I don’t know if they sold it or kept it in the museum. I enjoyed going through the museum and also the factory. I had a 2018 Corvette that I bought new, but traded it in on a 2021 GMC Sierra Denali truck.


----------

